# Opting Out--unintended consequences you should think about



## Joelline

I opted out!
I am a spoilsport!
I had second thoughts and changed my mind. I wanted to share my experience with you all so that you could benefit from (another of) my errors!

As I was congratulating another forera for her magnificent milestone, I noticed that someone had posted a congrats to me for my 1000th post. I thought, OH, I guess the opt out just meant that a MOD wouldn't start a congrats thread for me. I read the congrats and made a mental note to come back to thank the poster. Less than a minute later, the post had vanished! A mod had spotted it and deleted it, as we had been told they would! But, I suddenly thought, what if it happens again?  I won't be able to thank the person posting because that post will disappear, too!

It just never dawned on me that someone would post a congrats on the congrats page and that I'd never see it and that, in addition to being a spoilsport, I'd be an ingrate! (I suppose I thought that if it someone did happen to post a congrats, I'd get a notice or something).

Of course, my final (but not my last, I'm sure) humiliating decision was to ask a Mod if I could change my mind!  I couldn't bear the idea that someone would post and that I'd never be able to thank the person!

One of my roles at WR is, obviously, to provide negative examples for others to avoid!  But, hey, I'am always happy to be helpful for something!

Why does life always sneak up on us with unintended consequences?

Joelline

P.S. Thank you again, Jana, for all your help!


----------



## cuchuflete

Joelline,
I hope I have complicated your exponential dilemmas of manners and courtesy by sending congrats by PM, rather than carrier pigeon!


----------



## emma42

So, are we to congratulate dear Joelline in a thread or what?
And Joelline, you are right about life and its unintended consequences.


----------



## timpeac

I think that it is clear that there is a definite possibility of Joelline not being unreceptive to the lack of a moderation action removing a congratulations thread that she said she did not want!

I hope that clears it up!


----------



## geve

Oh. I thought that on the contrary, Joelline was not being unreceptive to a moderation action to remove a post that she had made in an opt-out thread, which would make her opt-in again, not in that specific thread but in possible other threads?  

Just to be on the safe side I'll post it here then: Congratulations and thanks Joelline, for the helpful confusion!


----------



## cuchuflete

Two Philadelphia lawyers discussing the possible negatory effects of a retraction of a retraction of the inclination to acknowledgment of merited congratulations can cause the anti-positive forces of gravitational discontinuities to result in
counter-rotating eyeballs, n'est pas?

Congratulations to Timpeac and Geve on the upcoming event, which shall be retracted forthwith, subject to the aforementioned conditions.


----------



## Joelline

*This *is why I'm so happy to have joined WR; where else would I find such artful repartee? I'm so happy to have given "youse guys" (as we say in Pittsburgh) yet another occasion to demonstrate your brilliant banter!   

Joelline


----------



## emma42

And _that _is the sort of post that makes us want to congratulate you.


----------

